# Hsu



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

My family room is 17 by 17 with 18 on the ceiling. The family room is also open to the kitchen. Do I need to include the kitchen onto the measurements? Will a hsu 10 in driver be good enough?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

It depends on what your looking to achieve? If you want bass that you feel in your chest that will shake your pant legs no, a 10" is not enough for that size space and yes if the kitchen is open to the room its part of the space.
It will however fill the area with lows and give more impact than nothing at all.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Tony's assessment is spot on. I would also consider multiple subs for that much space.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Agreed, multiple subs. Have fun. Dennid


----------



## OZZIERP (Feb 19, 2012)

IMO a VTF3MK4 would be the HSU sub for that room.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

thankshanks guys! Dale you once posted you tested the Lava 12 inch woofer. How low was the frequency response with the test you performed?


----------



## TheLaw612 (Jan 17, 2012)

I believe the Lava 12" starts to roll off pretty hard in the lower 30's but I'm not 100% positive. My buddy has one and it is a decent budget sub but it is by no means a top quality sub. The vtf3-mk4 from HSU or the PB12 from SVS will blow it out of the water.


----------



## OZZIERP (Feb 19, 2012)

TheLaw612 said:


> I believe the Lava 12" starts to roll off pretty hard in the lower 30's but I'm not 100% positive. My buddy has one and it is a decent budget sub but it is by no means a top quality sub. The vtf3-mk4 from HSU or the PB12 from SVS will blow it out of the water.


Way understated they are not even in the same class.


----------



## Timoteo (Jan 7, 2012)

Yeah for that space I say get the HSU VTF-15H & be done with it!! At $879 it's a steal, SERIOUS!!

If you can build an MDF box to spec then look at the CSS: Trio12 APR15 Kit for $379. That's one IMPRESSIVE sub for that money!!! Includes driver, PR, amp & enclosure specs. You just buy MDF & build the box.

So theres 2 recommendations for 2 different budgets. I recommend these 2 options a lot because, for the money, you get pretty unbelievable bass. Powerful & musical.


----------



## OZZIERP (Feb 19, 2012)

The VTF-15H has served me well and it is hard to beat in its price range and slightly above IMO.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

My vote would go to the SVS PB12-NSD. It's a very impressive sub although for disclosure purposes I must say I have one seated not far from me right now.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I was going for the svs pb 12 nsd but svs told me it would not fill my 5400 cf space. I am leaning towards the Hsu vtf 3 mk 4 because hsu told me it can fill up to 6000 cf of space.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

asere said:


> I was going for the svs pb 12 nsd but svs told me it would not fill my 5400 cf space. I am leaning towards the Hsu vtf 3 mk 4 because hsu told me it can fill up to 6000 cf of space.


You probably can't go wrong with either. SVS customer service is top notch and offer superb subs. I can personally vouch for both CS and their top notch product.


----------



## TheLaw612 (Jan 17, 2012)

asere said:


> I was going for the svs pb 12 nsd but svs told me it would not fill my 5400 cf space. I am leaning towards the Hsu vtf 3 mk 4 because hsu told me it can fill up to 6000 cf of space.


While I don't doubt the knowledge and CS of either SVS or HSU this is strange that both companies would say opposite things given that the PB12 and the VTF3 are in the same class. I think you would be fine with either to be honest. Or...continue to save and get the VTF15 haha. At ~$1K shipped it's a beast.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I went ahead and ordered the HSU VTF3 MK4. I hope it is as nice as I think it will be with wife approval LOL!


----------



## TheLaw612 (Jan 17, 2012)

asere said:


> I went ahead and ordered the HSU VTF3 MK4. I hope it is as nice as I think it will be with wife approval LOL!


Awesome! You won't be disappointed. Report back with impressions and pictures!


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I do notice that ever since I got the sub HSU VTF3 MK4 the mains are better because the dialog is clearer at lower volume and what used to be low volume on the avr is now loud. BIG improvement!!!


----------

